# Removing CA from live and dead center?



## theHullTurn (Oct 26, 2017)

I have been turning directly between centers when doing my CA finishes in order to avoid adhering my blank to the bushings. However, now after a few pens the CA is building up on the centers. Is there a good safe recommendation to remove it that wouldn't harm my centers? Or do you guys just leave it? 

Tips appreciated!


----------



## lorbay (Oct 26, 2017)

Soak the tips in Acitone for a hour or so.
Lin


----------



## chartle (Oct 26, 2017)

heat will also soften it but the fumes are 100 times worse than acetone fumes.


----------



## JimB (Oct 26, 2017)

I also soak the tips in acetone. I have a very small jar I fill just enough so the tips will be in the acetone. Let it soak for a little while then wipe off. Repeat as needed.


----------



## Curly (Oct 26, 2017)

I have a steel bushing a little smaller than the pen tubes that I put between the two centres. Then I turn/cut the glue off with a box cutter. Takes a few moments and you are back to regular turning.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Oct 26, 2017)

I've found a touch of wax to the bushings prevents them from becoming permanently adhered to beautiful pieces of wood that you can't replace.  Now before I turn I just use a tiny bit of carnuba based car wax on my finger and give the bushing a light coat. I mean TINY bit. Of particular importance is obviously the area that butts up against the wood.


----------



## mecompco (Oct 26, 2017)

I hit them with acetone, then carefully scrape it off with a razor knife. Remove any remaining sludge with steel wool.


----------



## jcm71 (Oct 26, 2017)

Mount a short 7mm tube between the centers and turning by hand scrape off with a  sharp skew.  If pressed for time and brave, turn the lathe on.  :biggrin:


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 26, 2017)

I put a thin film of wax on the centers before doing the CA finish.  When it builds up a small jackknife cleans it off pretty easily.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 26, 2017)

BURLMAN said:


> Mount a short 7mm tube between the centers and turning by hand scrape off with a  sharp skew.  If pressed for time and brave, turn the lathe on.  :biggrin:



Yup, I turn(lathe Running slowly) CA off the dead and live centers. I use an old kitchen paring knife and “ride the bevel” as with a Skew. Do not introduce the knife point to the turning parts.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 27, 2017)

JimB said:


> I also soak the tips in acetone. I have a very small jar I fill just enough so the tips will be in the acetone. Let it soak for a little while then wipe off. Repeat as needed.



I do the same with CA bottle tips and caps when they get messy.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Oct 27, 2017)

Use a bit of paste wax to help eliminate CA build up on live and dead center.

Les


----------



## More4dan (Oct 28, 2017)

I use tapered bushings made of HDPE or Nylon when finishing with CA and for sanding.  Protects my centers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## chartle (Oct 28, 2017)

More4dan said:


> I use tapered bushings made of HDPE or Nylon when finishing with CA and for sanding.  Protects my centers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Are they made like other TBC bushings?


----------



## More4dan (Oct 29, 2017)

They are. I have seen some also made for a mandrel with a 60 degree bevel to work for all size tubes.  I turn my own. HDPE and Nylon rod are available from Online Metals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

